# Recomendations for a good 60w+ equivalent led candelabra base bulb?



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I need something that isn't as large as a typical cfl candelabra base bulb. Won't fit in the fixture. Not really sure which direction to go in. Its for an older lady that needs some real output. I would like to keep them dimable.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

That's gonna be tough. LED "bulbs" don't work well and they're hard to make that small, because they need some room for heat sink.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Archipelago makes some awesome looking specialty LED lamps

specsheet


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> Archipelago makes some awesome looking specialty LED lamps
> 
> specsheet


 You notice that they top out at 5.3W? That's about the limit with the "bulb" type design of that size. You'll need about 10W to match 60W filament. 

The 100W equivalent 18W/1600lm CREE is not A19, it's A21. A19 shape coudl probably not handle the heat.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Very true. But they get cool points for looking great.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I've never used LED candelabra's, but doesn't Ikea sell those kinda things? Or check Amazon.. Amazon is great because you get reviews, decent specs and can ask questions. 

Good luck, tell us what you choose and how they turn out.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

If its residential get halogen. Best color rendition and cheapest price.


----------

